# Toxic Fumes--Please help!!



## All Mama (May 10, 2011)

Hi Mamas,

I'm 13 weeks pregnant and have a delightful two-year-old. We just bought a home and decided to go the non-toxic route and simply seal the concrete floors (no glues, no carpet gas-off, etc.). WELL, this did not work out so well!

We sealed the concrete 8 days ago using what we were sold by a local company to be generally non-toxic sealer--told my dh he didn't need a respirator or anything like that. After he and his mom got high from the fumes, they decided to use a respirator/mask. We since aired out the entire house (haven't moved in yet) for four days--left every window and door open 24/hrs for four days. We then moved furniture in so had to keep things closed when no one was working there. It has been 8 days now and the fumes are UNBEARABLE. I can't even go inside without getting a headache.

Has anyone had any success in removing toxic fumes? We've had the house painted but even that smell dissipated in no time. This is horrible, though!

Please if anyone can help--I read something about an ozone generator and called one for an opinion but they weren't sure it would help (I appreciated their honesty!).

It's been 8 days and we've tried everything--lemons, lemon essential oils, new air filters, onions, onions in water, vanilla extract, fans, cooking, microwaving dozens of bags of popcorn, etc. We don't want to cover up the smell because they're obviously toxic fumes and we want those toxins gone before living there. But we are so desperate! It's been over a week now.

Ah, thanks for letting me rant and PLEASE IF ANYONE CAN HELP, I'D BE SO GRATEFUL!

Xx


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Leave fans going while the windows are open if you can get some. Leave open bowls of vinegar in every room, it absorbs odors. Next time look specifically for low/no VOC paints and sealers for anything indoors, with specific stats on that stuff on the label or product website. Hard to find and expensive unfortunately.

I think I'll do my new house in earthen floors, sealed with linseed oil.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I would agree with simple ventilation--fans, open windows. Nothing else (readily available) is going to actually get rid of the solvent fumes. Do you live in a humid area? High humidity will also slow the process.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

AFM Safecoat may have a product you can use that will seal in the fumes. They specialize in this type of thing. Give them a call

*Technical Support - 619-239-0321* *x102*


----------

